# 21700 or 20700 squonker



## Viper_SA (28/11/18)

I have decided on getting a squonker that can last me all day when out and about and not have to worry about carrying batteries or juice around. Looking for a dual 21700 mod, with high juice capacity. Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Huffapuff (28/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I have decided on getting a squonker that can last me all day when out and about and not have to worry about carrying batteries or juice around. Looking for a dual 21700 mod, with high juice capacity. Any suggestions?


I'm not sure such a unicorn exists, but I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/11/18)

Yip, not sure if something like this exists just yet. There are a few dual 18650 squonkers, these are already fairly bulky mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (28/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I have decided on getting a squonker that can last me all day when out and about and not have to worry about carrying batteries or juice around. Looking for a dual 21700 mod, with high juice capacity. Any suggestions?


awaiting the release of the Lost Vape Drone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armed (28/11/18)

Dual pulse by vandy vape.
Not sure about battery size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (28/11/18)

Armed said:


> Dual pulse by vandy vape.
> Not sure about battery size


Duel 18650

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> awaiting the release of the Lost Vape Drone



but its soooo big

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/11/18)

If size and portability isn’t an issue here’s a high capacity squonker

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## lesvaches (28/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> but its soooo big


that’s what she said

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> that’s what she said


then it could not have been that big

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (28/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> then it could not have been that big


at least bigger than a 20700

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (28/11/18)

To echo what everyone else said it's going to be difficult finding something like this. I doubt it exists (though I could be wrong).

The closest you'll get is the Pulse Dual; Lost Vape Drone or Rage Squonk which are all dual 18650 with 7-8ml capacity bottles (I think?)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (28/11/18)

If I’m not mistaken, Boxer has a 3D printed 250c dual 21700 squonker but they are scarce! Seen one for sale on this forum a while back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/18)

Jengz said:


> If I’m not mistaken, Boxer has a 3D printed 250c dual 21700 squonker but they are scarce! Seen one for sale on this forum a while back


And expensive I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I have decided on getting a squonker that can last me all day when out and about and not have to worry about carrying batteries or juice around. Looking for a dual 21700 mod, with high juice capacity. Any suggestions?


Just a quick question. I may be wrong but the largest bottle I can remember was on the driptech mech squonker at 10ml. Will you not have to carry around juice in any case. Or do you only vape around 8-10 mls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> Just a quick question. I may be wrong but the largest bottle I can remember was on the driptech mech squonker at 10ml. Will you not have to carry around juice in any case. Or do you only vape around 8-10 mls.



8-10ml should last me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> 8-10ml should last me


https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...cal-squonk-mod-includes-silver-conversion-kit

18650 though

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ts/copy-of-new-driptech-ds-mod-by-528-customs

pity you missed the special at @Throat Punch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

Let's broaden the search a bit. Singlen 20700 or 21700 that has high juice capacity.......

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Let's broaden the search a bit. Singlen 20700 or 21700 that has high juice capacity.......


regulated or mech?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ed/products/topside-top-fill-mod-by-dovpo-tvc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> regulated or mech?



Both, but regulated preferred.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/11/18)

topside you best bet
21700 and 10ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Humbolt (29/11/18)

Lost Vape Furyan is a 21700 mech.
There is/was one for sale in the classies for R700 I think.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

